# Just bagged the job from heaven



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

To say I am excited would be an understatement. Have just been successful at interview for a valeting position at a Jaguar dealership and I start next week! I am over the moon! :buffer: < me polishing a Jag lol


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice one..... "Wax-on... Wax-off"..


----------



## Nige SRI (Jan 23, 2011)

do you get to use a big brush on expensive cars? 


nice one on the job :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Congratulations Mate - what a GREAT JOB !!!!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Congratulations. Show em how its done!


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Welll done and good luck :thumb:


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks all! Can't wait to drive an XKR


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice one Mate, and good luck in the new job.


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

:thumb::thumb::thumb:
nice 1!


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Well done Ian. Just remember some of the horror stories on here from dealer valets
Best of luck


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Congrats mate - it's gonna be an amazing job with all those lovely motors around. :thumb:

(I don't know if you thought about it much, but they are flippin' BIG cars to clean!!....I hope he ain't paying you on an itemised basis   )


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

just wait till you move a xj-L :lol:


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

Cheers peeps, I am really looking forward to it. Thanks for all your comments


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

good work... used to work in a dealer and found it horrific what they did to cars in their wash bays!!! big yard brush and a soapy drum of water that was changed once in a blue moon.... terrible!!


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

Ive worked in Vauxhall, Ford and Peugeot dealerships and would walk out if they treated vehicles like that. Its peoples hard earned money that pays for these cars and I like to think they are getting a decent service. I walked out of one dealer after the transporter hit a tree causing substantial damage to three new cars. They were sent to the bodyshop for new roof panels, bonnets, screens etc before being sold as 'new' I was disgusted.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Good luck in the venture fella! I love a good Jag, be sure to post up some photos!


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

Sure thing, thanks mate


----------



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

when the xk goes to the dealer it also goes with the big DO NOT EVER WASH THIS CAR. trust me you won't be allowed to wash the cars your way. there's just not enough time . or money to be made ,

but congrats on the job ,you never know you may show them the error's of there way's or why some customers put sign's up like me.


----------



## coldflame90 (Mar 1, 2008)

congrats fella nice work there, just reading the post about the 3 car which were sold as new.... you may or may not know when the cars come off the ferrys they are transported to a holding yard i say transported..... i mean raced and any damage done is not reported it just parked as close to the next car as pos and then when they come to be moved the damage is found and repaired .... I only know this myself as I know a few lads who used to work doing the repairs and one used to bring the cars off the ferry


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Good luck mate, make them" nose bags " shine.....!!!!:thumb:


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

will u be detailing them or just a quick vallet, did u tell them about any detailing advise and what was their responce


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

nice work, hopefully you'll get enough time to make a car look excellent


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

Valeting. They have just had a new manager who is a stickler for quality. He asked me about my idea of valeting and I explained that swirly paint, dirty inside of alloys etc etc are not acceptable and he liked the sound of what I was saying to him. I told him I used to detail classic E type Jags, Aston Martin DB5's etc and I think he wants me to improve standards. Fingers crossed I can


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

well done mate.i hope they let you do the job that those cars need :thumb:


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

I really hope so  Thanks all for your well wishing comments, much appreciated, will keep you posted


----------



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

just to wet your whistle ,here are some i've done

those xj's are bloody big cars


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm quite interested in this as I work for Jaguar Landrover - part of the product development programme team. Who's the dealer and where will you be based? PM me if you'd rather. Be interesting to see what experiences you have in the near future!


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

Nice to hear not everyone needs to be frightened of dealership valeters. Well done fella, wish you the best.


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

davewhitt your a tease lol, thanks Turbo Tony


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

petemattw said:


> I'm quite interested in this as I work for Jaguar Landrover - part of the product development programme team. Who's the dealer and where will you be based? PM me if you'd rather. Be interesting to see what experiences you have in the near future!


Will keep you posted :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Congratulations mate, hope all goes well :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

good luck... helped my mate pick up his new XF today, the jag garage in Glasgow don't treat their cars any better than any other main stealer.

not the worst I have seen, but not good enough....

Hope you enjoy your new job mate :thumb:

(my XKR has the 'do not wash' signs as well... sorry )

:thumb:


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Congratulations on your new job, good luck it'll keep you fit if nothing else.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Congrats on your new job hope you enjoy


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

When I read the thread title I thought you were going to say you were being employed by Lucy Pinder to massage moisturiser into all her good bits :lol:

Seriously though congrats on the job. I don't think you'll be allowed to do 3 day correction details though


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

Congrats! Don't mean to be nosey but would you be on a price per car? Or a set wage?


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

Ok the second best job then maybe  I will reserve the 3 day details for my own car then


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

jamieblackford said:


> Congrats! Don't mean to be nosey but would you be on a price per car? Or a set wage?


Set wage


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Congrats :thumb:


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Well done!


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Congratulations on your new job.:thumb::thumb: Be prepared to spend most of your time on the interiors if you're on the used car prep side,most Jags have very light coloured leather.
Hope this is a sign that dealers are going back to employing individuals rather than using contractors, might raise the standards a bit.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Great news.

Happy scratching........ lol


----------



## L5NTN (Apr 4, 2011)

Which dealer is it if you dont mind me asking?

Good luck with it anyway pal, sounds brilliant.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Congrats mate :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice one, good luck getting your claws into it.


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

L5NTN said:


> Which dealer is it if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> Good luck with it anyway pal, sounds brilliant.


PM sent


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

herbiedacious said:


> Congratulations on your new job.:thumb::thumb: Be prepared to spend most of your time on the interiors if you're on the used car prep side,most Jags have very light coloured leather.
> Hope this is a sign that dealers are going back to employing individuals rather than using contractors, might raise the standards a bit.


The manager seems to want to push up standards so hopefully the start of something really positive. Their standards are already high but there is room for improvement but hey, that's what I'm being paid for :thumb:


----------

